# Beryl - błąd przy instalacji

## ar_it

Witam

Podczas próby kompilacji beryl-plugins dostaję coś takiego.

```

 emerge -pv beryl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1 [0.1.3] USE="dbus" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1  USE="emerald* kde -gnome" 0 kB
```

```

checking for LIBRSVG... configure: error: Package requirements (cairo >= 1.0 librsvg-2.0 >= 2.14.0) were not met:

Package 'librsvg-2.0' has no Name: field

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables LIBRSVG_CFLAGS

and LIBRSVG_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1/work/beryl-plugins-0.2.1/config.log

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3285:   Called src_compile

  beryl-plugins-0.2.1.ebuild, line 40:   Called econf '--enable-dbus'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1/temp/build.log'.
```

Ma ktos moze pomysł, jak tą przypadłość rozwiązać?

----------

## misiOr

Witam

krotko mowiac ... problem u Ciebie

```
art@localhost ~ $ USE="-gnome -kde" emerge gnome-base/librsvg beryl-plugins beryl -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1  USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome*" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1  USE="dbus" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1  USE="emerald -gnome -kde" 0 kB 

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

... SOA #1 

ps. 

to co emerge napisalo sprawdziles?

```

checking for LIBRSVG... configure: error: Package requirements (cairo >= 1.0 librsvg-2.0 >= 2.14.0) were not met: 
```

----------

## ar_it

To już kompletnie nie wiem o co chodzi

```

USE="-gnome -kde" emerge gnome-base/librsvg

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgsf-1.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/io-svg.o  -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../ -L/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1/image//usr/lib -L/usr/lib -lrsvg-2 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lcairo -lpng12 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lz -lgsf-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lcroco-0.6 -lglib-2.0 -lxml2  -march=pentium-m -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -Wl,-soname -Wl,svg_loader.so -o .libs/svg_loader.so

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//librsvg-2.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `svg_loader.la' with the above command before installing it

make[2]: *** [install-loaderLTLIBRARIES] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1/work/librsvg-2.16.1/gdk-pixbuf-loader'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1/work/librsvg-2.16.1/gdk-pixbuf-loader'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1060:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  environment, line 3507:   Called src_install

  librsvg-2.16.1.ebuild, line 57:   Called gnome2_src_install 'plugindir=/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/'

  gnome2.eclass, line 85:   Called die

!!! install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1/temp/build.log'.
```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.17-suspend2-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-suspend2-r4 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Mar 2007 18:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.3.6, 2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.15-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -Os -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -ftracer -mfpmath=sse,387"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -Os -msse2 -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/mnt/dane/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer noinfo parallel-fetch prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8@euro"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/banned_branches"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/nx /usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/portage/local/layman/kolab2 /usr/portage/local/layman/genstef /usr/portage/local/layman/wrobel /usr/portage/local/layman/sarven /usr/portage/local/layman/stormfront /usr/local/portage /usr/local/overlays/xfce4-svn"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acpi aiglx alsa amarok apm asf audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdparanoia cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga directfb dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode exscalibar extraicons extramodules fam fbcon fdftk ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gcj gdbm ggi gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack java jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility libg++ lirc lm_sensors mad mail matroska midi mikmod mjpeg mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl pmu png ppds pppd python qt qt3 quicktime rar readline real reflection samba sdl sensord session slang smartcard sndfile speech speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcl tcltk tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l vcd vidix visualization voice vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf x86 xanim xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLA
```

```

eix librsvg

[I] gnome-base/librsvg

     Available versions:  (2)  2.9.5 2.14.4 2.16.1

     Installed versions:  2.16.1(2)(19:02:06 2006-12-29)(-debug -doc -gnome zlib)

eix cairo

[I] x11-libs/cairo

     Available versions:  1.0.4 (~)1.0.4-r1 1.2.4 1.2.6 (~)1.4.0 (~)1.4.2

     Installed versions:  1.4.2(17:54:58 2007-03-24)(X -debug directfb -doc glitz svg -xcb)

```

Czy ktoś może wie o co tu qrde chodzi?

----------

## misiOr

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//librsvg-2.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status 
```

sprawdz jeszcze symlinki

```

art@localhost ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib/librsvg-2.*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 268398 lut 18 19:36 /usr/lib/librsvg-2.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1472 lut 18 19:36 /usr/lib/librsvg-2.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19 lut 18 19:36 /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so -> librsvg-2.so.2.16.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19 lut 18 19:36 /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2 -> librsvg-2.so.2.16.1

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 190092 lut 18 19:36 /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2.16.1

art@localhost ~ $ 

```

ps.

emerge --info podales w poprzednim poscie  :Smile: 

----------

## ar_it

[quote]sprawdz jeszcze symlinki

```

art@localhost ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib/librsvg-2.*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 268398 lut 18 19:36 /usr/lib/librsvg-2.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1472 lut 18 19:36 /usr/lib/librsvg-2.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19 lut 18 19:36 /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so -> librsvg-2.so.2.16.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19 lut 18 19:36 /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2 -> librsvg-2.so.2.16.1

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 190092 lut 18 19:36 /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2.16.1

art@localhost ~ $ 

```

Mam identyczne, nie wiem o co chodzi, może wina gcc

```
[I] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

Installed versions:  4.1.2(4.1)(10:32:29 2007-02-15)(-altivec -bootstrap -build -doc fortran gcj gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 nls -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla)
```

----------

## misiOr

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="doc fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 
```

....jak juz sie tak wszystkim wymieniamy  :Smile: 

a tak btw. sync aktualny?

----------

## ar_it

 *misiOr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="doc fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 
> ```
> ...

 

Jak najbardziej, 

Ostatnią wersją beryla, która się u mnie kompiluję, to 0.13, ale to juz straszny staroć  :Neutral: 

----------

## misiOr

```
# rm .rev*

# revdep-rebuild -p
```

co mowi?

no i do "librsvg" dodaj USE="gnome"

----------

## ar_it

 *misiOr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # rm .rev*
> 
> ...

 

Mam do przeemergowania gcc. Zobaczymy co to da. Pewnie dopiero jutro wieczorem się dowiemy. Tymczasem dziękuję za dotychczasową pomoc. Miłej nocki, rano do pracy  :Neutral: 

----------

## ar_it

 *ar_it wrote:*   

>  *misiOr wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # rm .rev*
> 
> ...

 

--------------------------------------------------

GCC przemielone,

librsvg nie chce się przemielić, co ciekawe

```

ldconfig

ldconfig: /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

ldconfig: /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

ldconfig: /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2.16.1 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
```

```

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnomevfs-2.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/io-svg.o  -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../ -L/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1/image//usr/lib -L/usr/lib -lrsvg-2 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lpng12 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lz -pthread -lgnomevfs-2 -lgconf-2 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lORBit-2 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lgsf-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lcroco-0.6 -lglib-2.0 -lxml2  -march=pentium-m -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -Wl,-soname -Wl,svg_loader.so -o .libs/svg_loader.so

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//librsvg-2.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `svg_loader.la' with the above command before installing it

make[2]: *** [install-loaderLTLIBRARIES] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1/work/librsvg-2.16.1/gdk-pixbuf-loader'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1/work/librsvg-2.16.1/gdk-pixbuf-loader'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1060:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  environment, line 3507:   Called src_install

  librsvg-2.16.1.ebuild, line 57:   Called gnome2_src_install 'plugindir=/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/'

  gnome2.eclass, line 85:   Called die

!!! install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

